# Bei deaktiviertem Mailempfang auch kein Senden möglich



## cokotech (13. Sep. 2012)

Hallöle,

ich wollte mir gerade mal eine Adresse nur zum Senden einrichten. Leider will das nicht so recht, jedenfalls nicht mit der Fritz!Box. Wenn ich den Mailempfang wieder aktiviere, dann kann ich auch senden.
ISPConfig 3 Version 3.0.4.6 und folgender Log:

```
Sep 13 13:53:22 vserver1 postfix/smtpd[16226]: warning: xxx.t-doof.de[08.15.47.11]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: UGFzc3dvcmQ6
```
 
Viele Grüße


Sven


----------



## Till (13. Sep. 2012)

Die sasl Authentifizierung erfolgt über den imap daemon, daher kannst Du auch nicht mehr senden wenn Du den Empfang verbietest.


----------



## cokotech (14. Sep. 2012)

Hi Till,


ist das jetzt ein Bug oder ein Feature. Funxt auch nicht wenn ich dem Ding sage, dass er keine Verschlüsselung unterstützt.

Bei der Gelegenheit, mein automatisches Spam wegsortieren funktioniert nach der Neuinstallation nicht mehr. Er tagged zwar den Spam, verschiebt sie aber trotz haken nicht in den Spam Ordern.
Wo kann ich denn da nach der Ursache schauen?




Viele Grüße Vven


----------



## Till (14. Sep. 2012)

Es ist weder ein bug noch ein feature sondern gantz einfach die tatsache wie solch ein system funktioniert. Mit verschlüsselung hat das auch nichts zu tun, es geht hier um smtp authentifizierung.

Wenn das aussortieren von spam nicht geht, dann kann es sein dass du die du einen falschen lda ausgewählt hast oder eine manuelle regel erstellt hast die das aussortieren stört.


----------



## cokotech (14. Sep. 2012)

Hi Till,

aber welchen Sinn macht dann die Checkbox? Oder steh ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch?
Das mit dem Wegsortieren scheint nach einem aus- und wieder einschalten nun zu funktionieren. Scheint als würde es nicht funktionieren, wenn man es gleich beim Erstellen des Mailaccounts aktiviert. Habe ich jetzt aber nicht weiter probiert.
Vielen Dank erstmal....



Viele Grüße Sven


----------

